# gulf flounder



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone ever wade the gulf for flounder? I was figuring with the north wind it should be pretty easy wading


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I've tried it a few times. Those fish are very very hard to find in that sand and just because the wind is out of the north don't mean the gulf will be flat. I've wasted a lot of gas going to the beach with a north wind and it would still be rough. One of the condos over there has a cam you can look at online maybe check it right before dark. Hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I looked a Navarre beach cam and it looked good a while ago,just wanting to get a trip in before i leave Tuesday for 3 weeks.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Lots if fish get killed in the Gulf. They're just harder to see because they tend to bury up real good.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Gulf Flounder*



flounderslayerman said:


> Lots if fish get killed in the Gulf. They're just harder to see because they tend to bury up real good.


Gotta have the 'eye'.

I catch a lot with a jig as incidental catch while fishing for Pompano.

Sometimes, they are right at your feet. Surprise! C2


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

My brother went somewhere near perdido key, last night, and got 7 good ones, missed 4 and stepped over many that were too small to worry with. We have had some really good luck on the beach, just gotta go and catch wind and tide right.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Faithnfishin said:


> My brother went somewhere near perdido key, last night, and got 7 good ones, missed 4 and stepped over many that were too small to worry with. We have had some really good luck on the beach, just gotta go and catch wind and tide right.


This.....I work on perdido and im wading in the surf a couple days a week its been calm this week and I've been seeing them around. O and there has been a lot more fish out there lately the mullet are everywhere I've seen a few big big redfish whiting by the hundreds and there was Bonita busting the surface right by the first sandbar today.


----------

